# You Know You're Old When....



## wanderingmedic (Mar 18, 2013)

I work part time as a Tech at a local hospital.  After visiting her grandmother in the hospital, a little girl asked her mommy, "Why is grandma dressed up like a rasin?" 

I died laughing. Can't make this stuff up.


----------



## AzValley (Apr 4, 2013)

that is awesome.  Living in AZ most old people really do resemble old prunes.


----------

